# Deactivated



## Frankie5angels (Jul 17, 2020)

Is there any recourse for being deactivated after a background check?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Frankie5angels said:


> Is there any recourse for being deactivated after a background check?


Probably not man. If theres something wrong that disqualifies you..
Ide wanna see the report though
If its not a violent felonyand it its
traffic tickets they may drop off 
some aftersome time.
Good luck, stay out of trouble!!!!!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

1 year ban son. Only if your lucky enough depending on what you did. 🤫


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I don't know if a Felony would kick you out either... Good friend drives and he's got a felony on his record still...


----------



## Frankie5angels (Jul 17, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Probably not man. If theres something wrong that disqualifies you..
> Ide wanna see the report though
> If its not a violent felonyand it its
> traffic tickets they may drop off
> ...


I was in one accident and got one ticket



WindyCityAnt said:


> 1 year ban son. Only if your lucky enough depending on what you did. &#129323;


I was in one accident and got one ticket


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Frankie5angels said:


> I was in one accident and got one ticket
> 
> 
> I was in one accident and got one ticket


Uber decides that for you! &#128077;&#128514;


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Frankie5angels said:


> I was in one accident and got one ticket


Was it a DUI? Because that would definitely get you deactivated.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

This isn't how it was few years back... now they have plenty of drivers with no accidents and no tickets. You make their insurance premium go up... so I would say until your record is clear... they will stay clear of you. Sorry.

I'm sure if it was you in their shoes, you wouldn't want to pay more for the insurance either.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

talk about burying there lead, there ain't a lead. What in the background check caused the throw-up?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

At fault accident? 3 years after the accident you should be reeligible I would think. 100 mph+ speeding ticket? Not sure... maybe after 7 years.... maybe never.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Frankie5angels said:


> Is there any recourse for being deactivated after a background check?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I do not know Lyft's or Uber's policy however generally most commercial insurance companies follow these listed below:

Typically 1 or more violations in a 3 year period any of the following will get you sidelined until they are all over 3 years old.

DUI
Speeding over 20 MPH
Hit and Run
Driving on suspended license
Reckless of careless driving
Speed contest (drag racing)

Three or more minor moving violations in a 3 year period will get you sidelined until you are below 3.

Two or more at fault accidents in a 3 year period will get you sidelined until you drop below 2.

Three or more accidents in a 3 year period regardless of fault will get you sidelined until you drop below 3.


----------



## gdriver2021 (Feb 2, 2021)

Try Empower, it's a new app in the DC area. Much better with drivers


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Frankie5angels said:


> Is there any recourse for being deactivated after a background check?


Go to Mexico. Sneak back over with no documents. Prepare to be welcomed with open arms and enjoy your new life.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Frankie5angels said:


> I was in one accident and got one ticket
> 
> 
> I was in one accident and got one ticket


The good news is 
(Your not black are you)



Uber's Guber said:


> Go to Mexico. Sneak back over with no documents. Prepared to be welcomed with open arms and enjoy your new life.


Even if you have Corona &#129315;

No mask required


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Was it a DUI? Because that would definitely get you deactivated.


Had a friend who was a salesman.
He sold machinery and equipment.
Had a route.
Made GOOD money.

One day he got popped for DUI.

About a month after he was found guilty the bosses insurance company notified him that he could not have the DUI guy driving a company vehicle any more, unless they paid a higher premium.
Boss called the DUI guy into his office and said, "If you want to pay the premium, I can keep you on. But, I can't pay it."
How much was it?
$16,400 a year ... in _advance_.

He drives an Uber now.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> $16,400 a year ... in _advance_.


I'm going with he learned not to drink and drive, right? 

Maybe¿


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I'm going with he learned not to drink and drive, right?
> 
> Maybe¿


He drives an Uber.
Dunno how he did THAT, but ... I doubt he can afford to drink now ... that stuff is getting expensive.

I wonder if I can buy bourbon in 55 gal drums .... hmmmm ...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> He drives an Uber.


I did see that in the original post. Did the DUI fall off his background check or did it never get there?

idk. You drink, you drive; you dumb (not you you, but anybody you). I know you religiously record all substances you ingest. :thumbup:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I know you religiously record all substances you ingest. :thumbup:


Yea, the boys down at the precinct call that 'evidence.'

Back in the bad old days, before cannabis was legalized and licensed in Cali - I used to own and operate a 'clone business'. Baby plants, three inches tall. 
I would deliver 1000 or more per week to collectives from Sacramento to Mt. Shasta. Had two drivers working for me making deliveries.
I always instructed them to not take any paperwork. 
I'd have collective managers pay me (sometimes $13k or more) in cash and ask if I wanted delivery papers. I never took them.
Can you imagine getting caught driving with $13k cash, and a receipt from a Cannabis Collective showing a $13k payment?

Kiss _that_ payday goodbye.

Yea, I'm not good at keeping paperwork.
And I'm old so I got a bad memory.


----------

